# Spot available?



## aknavy (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone diving this weekend and have a spot available on the boat?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

long range forecast has it being a little bumpy


----------



## aknavy (Jul 31, 2012)

That doesn't sound conducive to spending time on a boat. I'm in Texas a the moment, hadn't checked the weather yet.


----------

